# Wood “Library” update— It’s done!



## David Hill (Oct 15, 2019)

Jus thought I’d slip in a couple of pics. Have started populating the shelves now that it’s been some cooler.
Will have the siding once the fam gets together for a siding “party” at the bay house. Figuring on recycling what we take off into tje sides of the “library“. Will look nice— planning for a sliding barn type door as the entrance.
1st pic iis looking down the wall, 2nd is looking at the other wall going to front. Jus need to wire in a couple of outlets— lights are done.
New residents are” stacked”—ready to move in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice looking "residents" you got there laying around.


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks adequate to me!


----------



## David Hill (Apr 19, 2020)

Been hitting at it off and on and finally got to see end of the task. I’d gotten enough siding from my _other _project— residing our bay house. Seems I’ve become quite the juggler of projects— someone who “retired” has decided that I needed more _therapy. _
Couple pics of the outside— made and hung a 6 ft sliding door today. Other little pluses— I put 1/18 inch hardware cloth in the eaves to deter wasps etc.
Have to leave the door open for a while longer— Mama Wren was faster than me— found a nest with 2 eggs. Had seen her flitting around... oh well—I like the Wrens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

